# Euro € - slang



## Broccolicious

Hi All

There are many colloquial terms for currency - _quid_ for £, _buck_ for $, etc. Have any words emerged yet that are specifically used for the Euro? Or have existing words for the previous currency (eg pesetas) now come to mean €?

Broc


----------



## Grop

In France I have heard the word dollar used as a slang for euro, but that was when USDs were of similar value.

Some people may say 'balle' which was a common slang for franc (the former currency), but that creates confusion as you don't know which currency is really meant (for many people still convert values into francs).

I can't think of a real, idiomatic slang that everyone would use. I suspect this is a sign that we are not yet fully used to euro.

(Isn't that an all-languages question?)


----------



## panjandrum

See Quid - euros in Ireland?


			
				dub_boi said:
			
		

> I can confirm that the use of the term "quid" has continued in the Republic of Ireland since the changeover to the euro.


----------



## berndf

In Germany and to a lesser extend in Austria the slang plural form "Euronen" has emerged (normally, units of currency have no plural in German).

There is a thread in the German forum for those interested: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=907201&highlight=euronen


----------



## avok

I guess the French say "roro" for "Euro"


----------



## Juri

It's curious how in Tunisia and Lybia they say "oro" for Euro.
 It sounds funny to italian ears also the German pronunciation "Ojro", (because of the diphtong "eu" as in Europa).
 In Italian the € has no plural. 
In Slovenia the use is:1€= en Evro, 2€ = dva Evra,3€=trije Evri, 100 € =sto Evrov.


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> I guess the French say "roro" for "Euro"


No, they say "euro".


----------



## Whodunit

berndf said:


> In Germany and to a lesser extend in Austria the slang plural form "Euronen" has emerged (normally, units of currency have no plural in German).



As I already said in the thread you mentioned, I have never heard the word *Euronen*. Teenagers might say _Eus _(singular _Eu_) here, but otherwise I haven't come across any slang term for euro.

By the way, I can't even think of a slang word for Deutsche Mark (former currency), except for "ein Groschen" for 10 Pfennig (pence), which is still sometimes used for 10 cents.


----------



## zalacain56

In Spain is popular the word "Pavo" for Euro (but not from upper class). It's possible to hear other words such as "Europios, Uros, Yuros..." bur they are not so poular.


----------



## Whodunit

I just remember the word "Teuro", which is sometimes used in magazines or journals to emphasize high prices. The word is a combination and play on words of the adjective "teuer" (expensive) and "Euro".


----------



## berndf

Whodunit said:


> As I already said in the thread you mentioned, I have never heard the word *Euronen*.


I can assure you, it exists; and not only in one region. 


> By the way, I can't even think of a slang word for Deutsche Mark (former currency), except for "ein Groschen" for 10 Pfennig (pence), which is still sometimes used for 10 cents.


There were more (e.g. "Heiermann" for the 5DEM coin). You might be too young to remember them from personal experience.


----------



## ewie

Here's another short *related-ish thread*, Broccy.


----------



## jazyk

> By the way, I can't even think of a slang word for Deutsche Mark (former currency), except for "ein Groschen" for 10 Pfennig (pence), which is still sometimes used for 10 cents.


What about Eier (eggs)?


----------



## Whodunit

berndf said:


> There were more (e.g. "Heiermann" for the 5DEM coin). You might be too young to remember them from personal experience.



Maybe, but I had been using the currency for almost 10 years (I guess I wasn't aware of names for money before the age of 3), so I should have stumbled upon at least some of them. 



jazyk said:


> What about Eier (eggs)?



Never heard of that.


----------



## sokol

Whodunit said:


> I just remember the word "Teuro", which is sometimes used in magazines or journals to emphasize high prices. (...)



Although the word _Teuro _definitely exists and is used especially but by no means exclusively by the yellow press I wouldn't say that this really is "spoken German" and certainly not "slang" - if anything it is "pseudo-educated" speech that is speech which is thought of being "elaborated" and "educated" or even "witty" by those who use it but isn't really (as this really is a term coined by the yellow press, so not the educated ones ...).

But in my experience "Teuro" really is not regularly used in spoken language even though some people really use it - but predominately this is written. (In fact the only group of the population which seems to like to use this word consistently in spoken language seem to be politicians, especially if in pre-election states of mind. )


----------



## berndf

jazyk said:


> What about Eier (eggs)?


 
This was a frequently use expression. But it is (was) not necessarily restricted to DEM. It can be applied to any unit or currency.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> No, they say "euro".


 
The title of this thread is "slang for Euro". So, Euro is itself not a slang word. The word "roro" is  an example of "redoublement hypocoristique après troncation". If you speak French, you can read this link.


----------



## Grop

Avok, I can confirm we (the French speakers) ocasionally do that sort of replication, but I think I have never heard _roro_ as a slang for _euro_.

(I suspect we would rather replicate the first syllab of the word - as in _cocos _for _communistes _- which doesn't work very well with words starting with a vowel, such as _euro_).

Edit: Your link didn't seem to work yesterday, but I have read your document today. I view cricri and mimi as frequent stuff, but I view other examples (zouzou, bisbis, roro, zizir) as really odd. I may be too old for this texting slang .


----------



## avok

jazyk said:


> What about Eier (eggs)?


 
Hahaha where did you hear that? I also know that "Eier" is used (to be used) for money in German. It is street talk though. "Hast du Eier?"


----------



## avok

Grop said:


> Avok, I can confirm we (the French speakers) ocasionally do that sort of replication, but I think I have never heard _roro_ as a slang for _euro_.
> 
> (I suspect we would rather replicate the first syllab of the word - as in _cocos _for _communistes _- which doesn't work very well with words starting with a vowel, such as _euro_).


 
Haha but I did  I guess I never forget wierd things I hear. Of course I am not an academician or anything (if it is important to you)  Did you read the link I provided?


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Broccolicious said:


> have existing words for the previous currency (eg pesetas) now come to mean €?


Yes and no:



zalacain56 said:


> In Spain is popular the word "Pavo" for Euro


_Pavo _(literaly a turkey) used to be the colloquial way to refer to the 5-peseta coin, also known as _duro_, and in some places as _peso_.


----------



## Kraus

I think in Italian there is "eurozzo", but I don't know any other colloquial or slang terms for €. Maybe "eurata", but it is very rare. Does someone know other Italian words for this currency?


----------



## Kraus

Is it the slang term "eurata" used in Spanish too?


----------

